# Gig Last Night!



## Dirty_Frank (Feb 13, 2006)

Haven't been here in awhile... 

Played last night at The Battle of the Bay Street Bands at Club Phoenix in London Ontario. It was a pretty good show from all involved (although I didn't get to see all of the bands play!). My band Prime played 2nd last just before RBC/DC (if anyone from London knows about them!). Good times all around - all of the musicians were super cool, and met some other great players and talked a bit of gear with some of the guys. We could have played better, but as you all know, playing the stage is a whole different game than practice or even soundcheck. It was fairly decent, but alas the perpetual problem of 'hearing the rest of the band' was an issue for me last night.

Set list was:

Baba O'Riley
Whole Lotta Love/Bring it on Home
Bad guitar solo by me
Sweet Child of Mine
Fire - Hendrix
We're a 'Canadian' Band
Back in the U.S.S.R.
Cooper's Eighteen
Raise a Little Hell

Kiss' Rock and Roll All Night and Free's All Right Now were on the setlist, but the event was tight for time because Mr. Lahey and Randy from Trailer Park Boys were the hosts and we had to give them adequate time to do their bit! I would have loved to have played longer (much much longer actually). It always seems that as soon as you finally start getting warmed up, you run out of time/are done your set. 

Anyways, we're hoping to get out around town more. The possibility of doing a couple gigs with RBC/DC (or any incarnation of them) is floating around at the moment. Hopefully we can figure out all the details and play some more, and longer gigs. :rockon: 

Here's a couple photos from the show last night:


----------



## Dirty_Frank (Feb 13, 2006)

I also was getting a lot of great feedback on my Les Paul tone.

The secret:










and


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks like fun. I actually had an invite as my brother in law was playing. He works for BMO/Nesbitt Burns, not sure about the band name. Unfortunately both my wife and I are just getting over the damn flu so it was a no go.
What amp did you have the yellow jackets plugged into?

edit: duh! I just looked a bit closer, YCV80?

Brother in laws band was "Accrued Interest".


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Too bad I missed that I didn't know it was happening, not really advertised that much! I have played gigs sharing the bill with RBC/DC a couple of times and they are great guys and fun to be around. Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Dirty_Frank said:


> I also was getting a lot of great feedback on my Les Paul tone.
> 
> The secret:
> 
> ...


----------



## Dirty_Frank (Feb 13, 2006)

Robboman said:


> Dirty_Frank said:
> 
> 
> > I also was getting a lot of great feedback on my Les Paul tone.
> ...


----------

